# looking to adopt in PA!



## mamatank (Jul 9, 2011)

hello  i'm looking for a young hairless female to complete my rattie family. i live in southeastern pa but i'm willing to drive a bit if necessary. if you know of any breeders, rescues or any other available hairless rats please let me know here  thanks!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I live in PA too have you tryed looking into ratchick rat rescue?


----------



## mamatank (Jul 9, 2011)

i checked out their website/petfinder and it looks like they only have a male hairless. i'm looking for a female right now. i did find a female hairless on petfinder but a) she's in baltimore and b) the adoption fee is $70. i'd totally be up for a road trip to baltimore (we like the aquarium  but $70 for a rat is a a little ridiculous lol.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh it told me Philly area for some reason . Hmm,I know of some breeders in NY,but that's a far drive if you want me to send a link lemme know


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

If you're close to the Lancaster area, you could try That Fish Place. I got my hairless from there. I know a lot of people won't go anywhere near pet stores for anything, but they have always taken very good care of the animals.


----------



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if you're the same person that also posted on goosemoose but I'm in Baltimore and have a hairless girl that I'm trying to rehome.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

There are two hairless girls on craigslist in the scranton area.


----------

